# New C4U product, QJ 3x3x3 48 mm!



## stevethecuber (Oct 24, 2009)

Cubeforyou is now selling a 3x3x3 QJ cube.
It's 48 mm and it comes in blue, white, pink, black
Im pissed,i ordered some cubes last week and i wish i didn't so that i can try this out :fp

http://cubeforyou.com/product-611.html


----------



## panyan (Oct 24, 2009)

awwwww, a "little type f", cool, i wonder is as good an mini c


----------



## Muesli (Oct 24, 2009)

:3

Awwww sooo cuuuuuuuuuutteee!

I wanna huggg it an sqeeeze itt an looooveee it an an an...


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 24, 2009)

yay sweet, thanks stevan


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd really like to buy one of these (with some other cubes), but I can't add the tower cube to my shopping cart. Do you guys have the same problem?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2009)

I ordered cubes yesterday. Of course this would happen.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 24, 2009)

I just ordered one of these as well as a 50mm type C and a fullsize type F; should be the perfect things to compare it against. I will post up my thoughts when I get the cubes (UPS shipping so it should be soon)


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 24, 2009)

I saw an Italian seller with A CII mini (50mm) but this could be just as good.

I just made an order and sprung for the fast shipping. kinda wish I had waited.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 28, 2009)

Cubes got here today. 

Initial impressions on the 48mm qj 3x3:
Cubie construction definitely mimics that of a type F, but it doesn't quit FEEL like the type F I got. Maybe it just needs to break in, maybe I need to adjust tension, but basically, big type F cuts corners much better and locks up a bit less. This QJ cube is quiet and smooth. Personally I prefer it to the mini DS and am unsure as to this cube vs 50mm type C; they are both good but in different ways. At least worth trying for 4 bucks.


----------

